# [SOLVED] Wydajnosc: stage1, 2 czy 3? Reiser4?

## ADDZ

Witajcie,

zabieram się do instalacji Gentoo i mam parę pytań:

1. jak się mają trzy typy instalacji do siebie z punktu widzenia użytkownika systemu? Jaka jest różnica w szybkości między stage2, a stage3 oraz między stage1 a stage2?

2. jak często podczas stage1 występują komplikacje? (Laptop na Pentium M 1,7 Ghz, 1 GB RAM, wi-fi). Czy warto się w ogóle brać za stage1?

3. czy Reiser4 jest na tyle sprawdzony, że można na nim stawiać cały system i być pewnym, że pod drodze nic nie wyniknie? 

Używam aktualnie Ubuntu 5.10, które nie działa za szybko: wąskim gardłem jest dysk 4200 obrotów. Dlatego myślę o przesiadce na Gentoo, na Reiser4 i skompilowaniu systemu ze stripowaniem binarek. Na razie wywaliłem GNOME i zainstalowałem OpenBox'a - różnica jest, ale nadal Thunderbird startuje 8 sekund, gdy na XP zajmuje mu to 3 sekundy. 

Z góry dzięki za wszelkie rady i sugestie.

-- 

Pozdrawiam,

AdamLast edited by ADDZ on Sun Feb 12, 2006 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Riklaunim

reiser4 zużywa więcej zasobów niż reiserFS i nie jest w kernelu. reiserfs zużywa więcej zasobów niż ext3 itd.

Nie ma znaczenia czy skorzystasz ze stage 1 czy 3 (poza czasem kompilacji). Polecam stage3 i ext3  :Smile:  + odpowiednie flagi USE i sensowne flagi kompilatora.

----------

## piotruspan

witam

dobrze Ci radze, nie kombinuj, szkoda czasu i nerwow a "cudownego" kopa system nie dostanie  :Smile: 

instalacja ze stage 3 (pozniej na gotowym systemie mozesz sobie nawet wszystko przekompilowac i bedziesz mial to samo co stage1)

no chyba ze nalezysz do tych co nie traktuja systemu jak narzedzia do pracy tylko jest on dla Ciebie celem samym w sobie

wtedy baw sie do woli, Gentoo jest do tego stworzone  :Smile: 

a swoja droga gdzie sie tak spieszysz ? 3 sek 8 sek czy to taka wielka roznica ?  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *ADDZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. czy Reiser4 jest na tyle sprawdzony, że można na nim stawiać cały system i być pewnym, że pod drodze nic nie wyniknie? 
> 
> 

 

Nie.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ADDZ wrote:*   

> Używam aktualnie Ubuntu 5.10, które nie działa za szybko: wąskim gardłem jest dysk 4200 obrotów. Dlatego myślę o przesiadce na Gentoo, na Reiser4 i skompilowaniu systemu ze stripowaniem binarek. Na razie wywaliłem GNOME i zainstalowałem OpenBox'a - różnica jest, ale nadal Thunderbird startuje 8 sekund, gdy na XP zajmuje mu to 3 sekundy. 

 

O ile to możliwe w tym laptopie to radziłbym jednak wymienić ten dysk - to największy spowalniacz.

-Os i -s dla kompilatora też mogą pomóc. A na pewno pomoże używanie lżejszego programu.

Rfs tylko na mniejsze partycje z dużą ilością małych plików, na większe - Xfs. Ewentualnie pomyśleć o tym: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html

----------

## mbar

 *ADDZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. czy Reiser4 jest na tyle sprawdzony, że można na nim stawiać cały system i być pewnym, że pod drodze nic nie wyniknie? 
> 
> 

 

Tak.

Ale na wolnym dysku stawianie RR4 nie ma sensu (za duży narzut).

----------

## ADDZ

Czyli ten Reiser4 nie jest taki cudowny jak zachwalaja niektorzy? Ok.

Stage1 tez sobie odpuszczam. A roznica miedzy stage2, a stage3? W koncu przekompilowywane sa biblioteki systemowe, juz same dodanie flag -Os -s powinno zmniejszyc czas ladowania systemu, bo mniej bedzie do odczytania z dysku. Czyz nie?

Jeszcze standardowe pytanie co do flag:

CFLAGS=-march=pentium-m -Os -s -pipe -fomit-frame-buffer 

CXXFLAGS=-march=pentium-m -Os -s -pipe

Cos dodac?

Istnieje moze mozliwosc wlaczenia kompresji na partycji, tak jak jest na NTFS? Moge poswiecic troche mocy procesora 

(ktory i tak praktycznie caly czas pracuje na 800Mhz) za zmniejszenie objetosci plikow.Last edited by ADDZ on Tue Feb 07, 2006 8:47 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## milu

ADDZ: popraw kodowanie w powyższym poście!!

----------

## Poe

@ADDZ, przede wszystkim, jak napisal Milu, zmien kodowanie, bo odczytac sie nie da...

co do flag, mozesz przejrzeć ten wątek

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2345668.html#2345668 dosc rozlegly, ale napewno wyluskasz cos dla siebie

btw. cos czuje, ze niedlugo wywiaze sie z tego piekny flamewar..

----------

## szolek

 *Quote:*   

> btw. cos czuje, ze niedlugo wywiaze sie z tego piekny flamewar..

 

 :Smile: 

Co do reiser4 podobało mi się jak dobrze znosił twardy reset, ale miałem kilka problemów z niektórymi programami (szczególnie firebird). Wczoraj miałem taką nieprzyjemność na xfs. Akuratnie poprawiałem nieco referat tuż przez wyjściem i na chwile zabrakło prądu. Po ponownym uruchomieniu pliczek nie do odczytania. Dobrze że to tylko 5 stron i miałem wcześniej przedrukowane. Niedobrze że nie miałem już czasu.

Co do flag to nie ma jak się samemu sprawdzi. Samo optymalizowanie pod konkretny procesor już zauważalny odskok. Ważne żeby się chciało kompilować. 

 *Quote:*   

> wąskim gardłem jest dysk 4200 obrotów

 

Logicznie myśląc prędkość obrotowa tależy dysku nie jest znowu tak wielkim minusem w sprzęcie przenośnym i nie równa się wydajności.

----------

## Aktyn

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Logicznie myśląc prędkość obrotowa talerzy dysku nie jest znowu tak wielkim minusem w sprzęcie przenośnym i nie równa się wydajności.

 

Prosze o testy.

Wszystkie moje doświadzenia potwierdzają że szybki dysk to podstawa w wydajności (pomijam encodowanie, gry. itp)

Miałem kiedyś dysk 2Gb (już kilkuletni) przy którym (nowiutki) dysk seagate 40 GB wlókł sie niemiłosiernie.

Z tego co pamietam dwu gigówka miała 7200 seagate 5400

++++EDIT

@ADDZ

często czytam na forum, że flagi -Os kompilatora bardzo pomagają przy słabszych dyskach.

----------

## BeteNoire

No a spróbuj wypalić dvd-rom z danych znajdujących się na dysku ~2gb, którego prędkość odczytu jest mniejsza niż prędkość cd-rom  :Laughing: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> No a spróbuj wypalić dvd-rom z danych znajdujących się na dysku ~2gb, którego prędkość odczytu jest mniejsza niż prędkość cd-rom 

 

A co ma wypalanie  dvd-rom do szybkości  cd-rom   :Laughing: 

No i skąd masz info że tamten dysk był wolniejszy niż zapis DVD?   :Question: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   No a spróbuj wypalić dvd-rom z danych znajdujących się na dysku ~2gb, którego prędkość odczytu jest mniejsza niż prędkość cd-rom  
> 
> A co ma wypalanie  dvd-rom do szybkości  cd-rom  

 

To że jak wypalasz dvd z rozsądną prędkością - min 4x - to jest to szybciej niż max prędkość odczytu cdrom, a co dopiero mówić o starych dyskach 2 gb (np WD Cawior 22100, którego posiadam), które nie nadążają za odczytem cd-romów...

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   No i skąd masz info że tamten dysk był wolniejszy niż zapis DVD?   

 

Nie mam, po prostu daję przykład na możliwe "zgubne skutki" wolnych dysków.

Ech, nie ważne, offtop się robi.

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> To że jak wypalasz dvd z rozsądną prędkością - min 4x - to jest to szybciej niż max prędkość odczytu cdrom, a co dopiero mówić o starych dyskach 2 gb (np WD Cawior 22100, którego posiadam), które nie nadążają za odczytem cd-romów...

 

co wcale nie znaczy że stary musi być wolny, i wolniejszy od nowego, dlatego dałem przyklad starego małego dysku, który wymiatał szybciej od nowego

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Aktyn wrote:*    *BeteNoire wrote:*   No i skąd masz info że tamten dysk był wolniejszy niż zapis DVD?    
> 
> Nie mam, po prostu daję przykład na możliwe "zgubne skutki" wolnych dysków.
> ...

 

Czyli sie zgadzamy, że szybki dysk jest jednak ważny,

----------

## Poe

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> co wcale nie znaczy że stary musi być wolny, i wolniejszy od nowego, dlatego dałem przyklad starego małego dysku, który wymiatał szybciej od nowego
> 
>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   
> ...

 

jest. porownajcie WDraptora 10 000rpm a zwykly dysk 7 200  :Smile:  EOT

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Czyli sie zgadzamy, że szybki dysk jest jednak ważny,

 

O to mi chodziło, czegoś nie zrozumiałeś, albo ja się źle wyraziłem. Jak wyżej - EOT  :Wink: 

----------

## szolek

Bawił się ktoś dikslem. Przy rozpędzonej tarczy nie jest łatwo nim obrócić czy przestawić w bok. Na takie kręcące sie 10 000 RPM talerze w laptopie też dałają niezłe siły. Moim zdaniem elektronika w takich przypadkach jest bardziej wytrzymała niż mechanika.

EDIT:  :Wink: Last edited by szolek on Wed Feb 08, 2006 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ADDZ

Pozostają bez odpowiedzi jeszcze moje dwa pytania:

1. Czy instalować ze stage2? Czasu na kompilację mam dosyć. Czym jest uzasadniony brak stage2 w manualu?

2. Czy da się jakoś, w jakimś systemie plików, włączyć kompresję tak jak w NTFS?

----------

## mbar

1. stage2 nie ma sensu

2. nie ma takiego stabilnego fs

----------

## ilny

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rfs tylko na mniejsze partycje z dużą ilością małych plików, na większe - Xfs

 

Pytalem juz kiedys o Xfs ale jak zwykle zdania "uczonych"   :Wink:  byly podzielone a wiec zapytam jeszcze raz, czy prawda jest ze po naglym braku zasilania oraz twardym resecie pliki "znikaja"   :Question:  (z tym pierwszym jeszcze jakos bym sobie dal rade   :Wink: )

----------

## BeteNoire

Myślę, że można oprzeć się na tym. Nie mam UPSa dlatego używam Xfs na partycjach z których 99% czasu _jedynie_ czytam.

----------

## ADDZ

Dzięki za pomoc. Wybrałem stage2 i xfs, ale ponieważ GCC 3.3 nie obsługiwało march=pentium-m i tak musiałem skompilować GCC 3.4 - i tym GCC kompilowałem później resztę. 

-- 

Pozdrawiam,

Adam

----------

## arach

xfs? Ostatnio jak używałem tego fs-a to po kilku twardych rebootach do prawie każdego pliku miałem dopisane jakieś śmieci

----------

## arsen

osobiście używam xfs blisko 2 lata na raid0, działa wyśmienicie, na nic innego bym go nie zamienił, jedni mają z nim problemy inni nie, najlepiej samemu spróbować.

----------

## Insenic

 *ADDZ wrote:*   

> Dzięki za pomoc. Wybrałem stage2 i xfs, ale ponieważ GCC 3.3 nie obsługiwało march=pentium-m i tak musiałem skompilować GCC 3.4 - i tym GCC kompilowałem później resztę. 

 

Ja też mam architekturę pentium-m i ja osobiście wybrałem stage 3 gdyż i tak na tą architekturę wszystko trzeba jeszcze raz przekompilować po zainstalowaniu gcc-3.4.5. U mnie wyglądało to mniej więcej tak:

```
tar -xpjf blabla-pentium3-stage3.tar.gz

tar -xjf aktualne-portage.tar.gz

emerge --sync

emerge gcc

emerge gcc-config glibc binutils libstdc++-v3 gcc

# ustawienie odpowiedniej opcji w gcc-config

# zmiana flag w make.conf na march=pentium-m

emerge glibc binutils libstdc++-v3 gcc portage

emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.3*

emerge system && emerge world

# dalej instalacja reszty systemu już na gcc 3.4 z flagą pentium-m
```

Po takim zabiegu wszystko u mnie działa poprawnie i nie widzę sensu w używaniu stage2

----------

